# Preset names in italics



## John Hoffman (Jan 5, 2019)

I noticed that some of my preset names show up in lighter text and in italics. Does anyone know why; thy seem to be working.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 5, 2019)

Those are presets that cannot be (fully) applied to the selected image. The reason is usually that those presets apply a raw-profile, but the selected image is a non-raw image. In Lightroom 8.0 these presets would simply disappear in that situation, but that was so confusing that Adobe has changed it this way.


----------



## John Hoffman (Jan 5, 2019)

Thanks for the prompt reply Johan. I think the first image I saw it with was a non-RAW. Since I cleaned up my folder I can't repeat that issue. But, I still see some that show up as italics even with a .CR2 file.

2019-01-05.png


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 6, 2019)

Another reason could be that a preset applies a camera-matching profile and the selected raw image is from a different camera manufacturer, e.g. I have a preset which applies a specific camera-matching profile for my Olympus files, so that preset appears in italics if I select a CR2 from my Canon camera.


----------



## existational.life (Feb 15, 2020)

Hello! I am also having this issue with my VSCO presets. 

I'm aware that VSCO stopped its development/support of Lightroom presets, but they've still been working for me on two difference Macbooks for the past several months. 

However, I recently brought one of those Macbooks in for a repair, and they ended up doing a lot of work on it - replacing the logic board, etc. I just got it back, and reinstalled Lightroom, as well as the VSCO presets, but now those presets are showing up as grayed out and italicized. The presets are still fine on my other Macbook, the one that was not repaired. Both laptops are running on the same operating system (Catalina), and both have the same version of Lightroom Classic installed. 

I'm wondering if anyone here might have an idea about why this could be happening - any settings that might have changed, or that I might have to update, etc. I'm at a loss!

Thanks much,
Rachel


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 16, 2020)

Just to confirm, you have selected a Raw file and not a Jpeg or Tiff? Some (most?) of the VSCO presets appear to be specific to raw files, so if you have selected a non-raw file the presets can appear "greyed out and italicized" (provided the option to "Show Partially Compatible Develop Presets" in enabled on the Preferences>Presets tab). If that option is disabled, those presets will not even appear in the list when a non-raw file is selected.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Feb 16, 2020)

This blog answers a lot of the italics questions:

https://www.lightroomqueen.com/presets-italic/


----------



## existational.life (Feb 16, 2020)

Jim Wilde said:


> Just to confirm, you have selected a Raw file and not a Jpeg or Tiff? Some (most?) of the VSCO presets appear to be specific to raw files, so if you have selected a non-raw file the presets can appear "greyed out and italicized" (provided the option to "Show Partially Compatible Develop Presets" in enabled on the Preferences>Presets tab). If that option is disabled, those presets will not even appear in the list when a non-raw file is selected.



Hi Jim,

Correct, they are all RAW files (CR2) - I have my two Macbooks side by side, and I've checked where the presets are located on the computer, the file types, the system and software versions...everything seems to be the same, except one one Macbook, the presets are italicized and grayed out, and on the other, they aren't. I'm using the exact same Lightroom catalog folder on each, imported from the same external hard drive. 

Thanks!


----------

